#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Verdwaald en op zoek naar de ware...

## Sinistar

De ware liefde. Ik ben op zoek, maar wil toch liever gevonden worden. Ik heb een fort om me heen gebouwd, maar stel me meestal kwetsbaar op. Ik ben wanhopig, maar ook weer niet. en ding is zeker, ik ben in de war en net zo tegenstrijdig als uitspraken van politici.

Ik wil een leuke meid ontmoeten en ik weet dat ze ook bestaan, maar weten zij wel van mijn bestaan af. In de bus, tram of trein zie ik elke dag wel een mooie meid. Ik ga vervolgens "nonchalant" op zoek naar oogcontact en als dat ook werkelijk lukt blijf ik zo lang mogelijk kijken. Irritant, h! En ook een beetje naef van me. Want niet alleen weten we allemaal dat de mooiste mensen vaak het lelijkst van binnen zijn, ik wil toch ook weten of ik een kans maak. Op weg naar huis denk ik aan haar uitnodigende ogen en vraag me af waarom ik haar niet heb aangesproken. Ik weet dat ik zeker niet de enige ben die dit meemaakt. Ik droom vaak van de ware liefde, je weet wel die je ziet in slechte Hollywoodfilms. Ik word door Jan en alleman aan Fatima en allevrouw voorgesteld. Dat wil ik niet, omdat ik van binnen hoop dat ik ooit de ware zal tegenkomen op een aparte manier. Ik weet het ik kijk te veel films, maar tegen haar aanbotsen is al leuk genoeg. De mensen die ik ken die getrouwd zijn proberen me duidelijk te maken dat ware liefde niet bestaat. Maar als ik kijk naar mn ma en pa dan hoop ik dat ik ooit zo'n relatie zal hebben. Mijn ouders zijn onafscheidelijk en gaan minstens een keer per week ergens wandelen. 

Mijn droommeisje is aardig en lief, heeft haar eigen haarkleur en ziet haar gezicht niet als een schilderij (er lopen me toch een boel Picasso's rond, net zoveel als Marokkaanse Fonzie's). Althans dat dacht ik altijd, maar nu heb ik maar n eis: ze moet het met mij kunnen uithouden en ik met haar. Hier ga ik weer en laat mijn fantasie weer de vrije loop en doe alsof ze ergens rondloopt op deze planeet. Het gekke van alles is dat we in feite op zoek zijn naar onszelf. Iemand die mij begrijpt, die hetzelfde denkt over heel veel dingen. Maar aan de andere kant erger ik me aan bepaalde dingen van mezelf. Misschien heeft zij die trekjes niet, althans dat hoop ik voor haar. Dit kan onzeker overkomen, maar vreemd genoeg denk ik er echt zo over na. 
Mijn zus zei me trouwens dat ik mijn droommeisje maar moet vergeten, maar toen ik haar vorig jaar zei dat Ben Affleck getrouwd was zei ze: "Shit, ik dacht dat ik met hem zou trouwen".

----------


## mademoiselle23

Hoop doet leven...dus blijf vooral de hoop koesteren dat je de ware eens zal tegenkomen op het moment je het niet verwacht.

Ik heb zulke leuke gebeurtenissen gezien binnen mijn vriendenkring dat die taferelen zich dichter bij huis afspelen dan enkel in Hollywood...

----------


## na

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah wat lief, ik vind je echt schattig
ben je niet tegen een leuke meid op maroc.nl aangebotst tijdens het discussieren.

----------


## Ashraf2040

Beste Auteur,

Luister goed, als je opzoek gaat naar een meissie dan moet je niet in een tram of bus gaan zoeken, want da is de kans erg klein om een meisie te vinden, en dan ook nog oogcontact zoeken. Jij bent echt belachelijk.

Volgens mij weet je echt niet waar je het moet zoeken, want je moet weten welke pad het gunstigste is, ik wil geen straat meid. 

Ik denk dat je liefde beter kan vinden in je familiekringen in marokko je moet verder kijken dan je neus lang is. Want er wacht een ware in marokko of je familie hier in Nederland.

Ga en neem een kijkje in marokko en je komt met je ware terug na Nederland. Een meisie die zo goed kan koken en altijd voor je klaar staat als je haar nodig hebt.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

beste sinistar, 
er is 1 ding dat je niet in hollywood films leert en dat is: als je iets te graag wilt dan krijg je het meestal niet. 
Als jij eerst al je andere zaken onder controle hebt, zul je de ware eerder vinden dan je denkt. De truuk is niet je tijd in het vinden van de ware te steken, want dan loop je haar meestal mis. Vooral als je in de tram om je heen gaat kijken  :knipoog: 
Steek je tijd in je (persoonlijke) ontwikkeling. "Talk the walk and walk the talk." 
Tegelijkertijd natuurlijk wel open staan als iemand 'per ongeluk' tegen je opknalt.  :knipoog: 
Dan zul je uiteindelijk erachter komen dat er voor jou meerdere versies van de ''ware'' op deze aarde rondlopen.

----------


## DAME23

> _Geplaatst door Ashraf2040_ 
> *Beste Auteur,
> 
> Luister goed, als je opzoek gaat naar een meissie dan moet je niet in een tram of bus gaan zoeken, want da is de kans erg klein om een meisie te vinden, en dan ook nog oogcontact zoeken. Jij bent echt belachelijk.
> 
> Volgens mij weet je echt niet waar je het moet zoeken, want je moet weten welke pad het gunstigste is, ik wil geen straat meid. 
> 
> Ik denk dat je liefde beter kan vinden in je familiekringen in marokko je moet verder kijken dan je neus lang is. Want er wacht een ware in marokko of je familie hier in Nederland.
> 
> Ga en neem een kijkje in marokko en je komt met je ware terug na Nederland. Een meisie die zo goed kan koken en altijd voor je klaar staat als je haar nodig hebt.*


SORRY HOOR ALSOF ZE IN MAROKKO HEILIG ZIJN HEB JE WEL EENS GEZIEN HOE ZE ER BIJ LOPEN?? 
SOMMIGE ZIJN NOG ERGER DAN DE MEISJES DIE IN EUROPA WONEN.
EN TROUWEN BINNEN DE FAMLIE KRING KAN SOMS HEEL LASTIG ZIJN.
EN TROUWENS WIE ZEGT DAT DE MEISJES UIT EUROPA NIET KUNNEN KOKEN EN NIET VOOR JE KLAAR STAAN??
JE MOET GEWOON DE GOEDE KEUZE MAKEN EN ZE VINDEN,WANT ZE BESTAAN WEL!!

----------


## mortaz

Beste sinistar,

Mijn zelfidentificatie met jouw verhaal is zo minitieus dat het me enige 'troost' biedt, gedeelde smart is halve smart tenslotte 

Onze verdoemenis is naar mijn inziens tevens onderdeel van de erfenis van onze ouders aan ons. We zijn nl opgegroeid tussen twee werelden waar we in beide een minderheid, uitzondering vormen. Waar een meid uit marokko weinig reele toekomstperspectief bied ivb met verschillende levenswijze/ontwikkeling/cultuur achtergrond, is de situatie met een nederlandse mocro meid nauwelijks hoopgevender. Daar deze alleen al statistisch gezien, beperkt zijn. Immer uit een bevolkingsgroep van een miljoenen soortgenoten is de kans aanzienlijke groter om de juiste te treffen dan wanneer de bevolkingsgroep slechts 300.000 leden(Marokkaanse-Nederlandse ) telt. Het is simpelweg een kwestie van statistiek en geluk (oftewel Mek'tab).Daardoor geloof ik wel in the 'One' maar weet dat er slechts 'Some' zijn.

Begrijp me goed, ik neem mijn ouders niets kwalijk en ben ze juist dankbaar voor hun gedurfde moed in het zeker stellen van mijn toekomst. Maar ik vrees dat als gevolg hiervan we (enkele!?) deze prijs moeten betalen...

----------


## Chana

Achraf, ik vind jou een zielig mannetje. Trouwen met iemand uit marokko omdat je een ding wilt, vind ik nu niet echt het advies van een man. Jouw soort wil geen vrouw, je vrouw is geen persoon, het is de moeder van je kinderen. Het is je kook schoonmaakrobot. Haar karakter ken jij niet, en als je dat wel kent, dan is het ene jaknikker zonder eigen wil en eigen mening. JOuw huwelijk is gebaseerd op angst om alleen te blijven, en onzekerheid en vooral op angst. Geef mij maar een huwelijk uit liefde, met een parnter van gelijkwaardigniveau, niet iemand die ik onder de duim kan houden. En de vraag, ben je gelukkig? hoef ik jou niet eens te stellen. Niet elke vrouw is een straatmeid, maar datm maak jij jezelf wijs omdat je de waarheid niet onder ogen kunt zien: en dat is, dat jij alleen geaccepteert wordt door iemand die allang blij is dat zij naar hollands kan komen en die je thuis kunt laten om vervolgens op straat te kijken wat er verder rondloopt. Waarna je vervolgens thuiskomt waar je lamsammen en koffie klaarligt.

Laat sinistar lekker verder dromen, je bent echt onwetend.

----------


## Chana

Achraf, ik vind jou een zielig mannetje. Trouwen met iemand uit marokko omdat je een ding wilt, vind ik nu niet echt het advies van een man. Jouw soort wil geen vrouw, je vrouw is geen persoon, het is de moeder van je kinderen. Het is je kook schoonmaakrobot. Haar karakter ken jij niet, en als je dat wel kent, dan is het een ja knikker zonder eigen wil en eigen mening. Jouw huwelijk is gebaseerd op angst om alleen te blijven, en onzekerheid en vooral op angst. Geef mij maar een huwelijk uit liefde, met een partner van gelijkwaardig niveau, niet iemand die ik onder de duim kan houden. En de vraag, ben je gelukkig? hoef ik jou niet eens te stellen. Niet elke vrouw is een straatmeid, maar dat maak jij jezelf wijs omdat je de waarheid niet onder ogen kunt zien: en dat is, dat jij alleen geaccepteert wordt door iemand die allang blij is dat zij naar hollanda kan komen en die je thuis kunt laten om vervolgens op straat te kijken wat er verder rondloopt. Waarna je vervolgens thuiskomt waar je lamsammen en koffie klaarligt.

Laat sinistar lekker verder dromen, je bent echt onwetend.

----------


## S!m

Forget Ashrafe en forget die hele heisa.

Whats up met dit 




> En ook een beetje naef van me. Want niet alleen weten we allemaal dat de mooiste mensen vaak het lelijkst van binnen zijn,


.


 :oog:

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door S!m_ 
> *Forget Ashrafe en forget die hele heisa.
> 
> Whats up met dit 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> *




 :hihi: ..

----------


## Toerya

Beste sin.

Dit is de eerste keer dat ik je stuk lees, en ja iedereen droomt over die ware want iedereen wilt in de watten gelegd worden. Men droomt over de wederzijdse helft die hem of haar begrijpt..

Ik ben een dame van 34 jaar die nog niet getrouwd is, en weet je waarom, omdat ik op "die" ware wacht, ik ben een dromer en weet dat de tijd voorbij vliegt soms heb ik momenten waarvan ik denk waarom doe ik zo moeilijk (ga gewoon met de eerst de beste het huwelijksbootje in). Ik droom dat ik hem op straat of elders anders tegen hem zal/kunnen botsen en met 1 blik van hem zal het voldoende zijn, iemand waarvan ik in zijn ogen verdrink en in zijn armen zal storten met het gevoel dat hij van mij is en ik van hem. 

Dus beste Sin je bent niet de enige dromer hier, ik denk dat iedereen een droom heeft van zijn/haar prins(es).....

Groetjes

----------


## bassat

hoi

iedereen komt de ware wel een keer tegen, het is gewoon een kwestie van tijd en geluk vertrouw op allah en alles komt goed inschalla.

ik dacht ook dat ik de ware had maar helaas de enigste wat hij dus wou is ook zo een schoonmaak/kook robot en mij elke dag in elkaar slaan nou ik heb er nu wel een leuke kind aan overgehouden maar liefde nee niks voor mij geef mij mijn kind maar. 

maar ik hoop wel voor jou dat je haar tegen komt en dat gevoel waar je het over hebt dat bestaat echt geloof me

----------


## amina86

sooo ik vind dat je dit echt heel mooi hebt beschreven. Ik heb dat zelf ook... maar ik denk dat dat bij heel veel mensen het geval is. Je ziet iemand die je best wel leuk vind, maar je durft niet op diegene af te stappen. 
Het maakt niet uit of je een meisje bent of een jongen, iedereen heeft het zelfde probleem wat liefde betreft. Mensen durven niet op elkaar af te stappen omdat ze bang zijn om afgewezen te worden of als een player of slet aan gezien te worden.

En of de ware bestaat??? Ik denk dat er voor iedereen wel iemand is bestemd...............geduld dat is wat je moet hebben als je iemand wilt ontmoeten. NIet gelijk voor de eerste beste gozer of meid gaan. Alleen als het echt heeeeel goed klikt

----------


## Oem_Dawoed

Veel dua doen..... :Smilie:

----------


## asma_oel_hosna

salaam, ik vindt dat jullie gewoon moeten sbar en het geluk kom nog.het is gewoon nog geen ****** alles staat geschreven mohim khoop voor jullie dat jullie jullie waren nog gaan vinden inchallah

----------


## ochty y fi dien

slm

Ik wil gewoon even kort zeggen

Je moet niet altijd op zoek gaan naar de ware, de ware zal dr Allah Swt wel jou richting gestuurd worden. Enja een meisje van Maroc is wel niet slecht. Mohim denk niet teveel na over hoe ze eruit zou moeten zien. Wat uiterlijk vergaat en t'is eigenlijk wel het innerlijk dat van belang is want dat veranderd meestal niet. Dat vergeten sommige mensen wel eens

salaam ou 3alaikoum

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Ashraf2040_ 
> *Een meisie die zo goed kan koken en altijd voor je klaar staat als je haar nodig hebt.*




Een soort diensmeid dus. Erg romantisch.  :moe: 

Tip: leer koken.

----------


## Elmohtazjiba

> _Geplaatst door Ashraf2040_ 
> *Beste Auteur,
> 
> Luister goed, als je opzoek gaat naar een meissie dan moet je niet in een tram of bus gaan zoeken, want da is de kans erg klein om een meisie te vinden, en dan ook nog oogcontact zoeken. Jij bent echt belachelijk.
> 
> Volgens mij weet je echt niet waar je het moet zoeken, want je moet weten welke pad het gunstigste is, ik wil geen straat meid. 
> 
> Ik denk dat je liefde beter kan vinden in je familiekringen in marokko je moet verder kijken dan je neus lang is. Want er wacht een ware in marokko of je familie hier in Nederland.
> 
> Ga en neem een kijkje in marokko en je komt met je ware terug na Nederland. Een meisie die zo goed kan koken en altijd voor je klaar staat als je haar nodig hebt.*


Waarom pers marokko, heb je in Maleisi, Indonesi opeens geen moslimvrouwen meer, je moet immers verder kijken dan je neus lang is. 

_Een meisie die zo goed kan koken en altijd voor je klaar staat als je haar nodig hebt._

Hieruit blijkt wel dat je niet weet wat een huwelijk inhoudt ... ja je maag volvreten.. de liefde van de man gaat immers door de maag..

De profeet (3aleihi salat wa salaam ) heeft gezegd: 
Fadfar biedaatie Addien tariebat yadaak hetgeen betekent; neem de vrouw die haar religie praktiseert, jou handen zullen aan zand vastzitten betekent, ofwel je zult nooit voor het verkeerde kiezen als de religie op nummer 1 zet.

----------


## sweetsunshine

> _Geplaatst door Sinistar_ 
> *De ware liefde. Ik ben op zoek, maar wil toch liever gevonden worden. Ik heb een fort om me heen gebouwd, maar stel me meestal kwetsbaar op. Ik ben wanhopig, maar ook weer niet. en ding is zeker, ik ben in de war en net zo tegenstrijdig als uitspraken van politici.
> 
> Ik wil een leuke meid ontmoeten en ik weet dat ze ook bestaan, maar weten zij wel van mijn bestaan af. In de bus, tram of trein zie ik elke dag wel een mooie meid. Ik ga vervolgens "nonchalant" op zoek naar oogcontact en als dat ook werkelijk lukt blijf ik zo lang mogelijk kijken. Irritant, h! En ook een beetje naef van me. Want niet alleen weten we allemaal dat de mooiste mensen vaak het lelijkst van binnen zijn, ik wil toch ook weten of ik een kans maak. Op weg naar huis denk ik aan haar uitnodigende ogen en vraag me af waarom ik haar niet heb aangesproken. Ik weet dat ik zeker niet de enige ben die dit meemaakt. Ik droom vaak van de ware liefde, je weet wel die je ziet in slechte Hollywoodfilms. Ik word door Jan en alleman aan Fatima en allevrouw voorgesteld. Dat wil ik niet, omdat ik van binnen hoop dat ik ooit de ware zal tegenkomen op een aparte manier. Ik weet het ik kijk te veel films, maar tegen haar aanbotsen is al leuk genoeg. De mensen die ik ken die getrouwd zijn proberen me duidelijk te maken dat ware liefde niet bestaat. Maar als ik kijk naar mn ma en pa dan hoop ik dat ik ooit zo'n relatie zal hebben. Mijn ouders zijn onafscheidelijk en gaan minstens een keer per week ergens wandelen. 
> 
> Mijn droommeisje is aardig en lief, heeft haar eigen haarkleur en ziet haar gezicht niet als een schilderij (er lopen me toch een boel Picasso's rond, net zoveel als Marokkaanse Fonzie's). Althans dat dacht ik altijd, maar nu heb ik maar n eis: ze moet het met mij kunnen uithouden en ik met haar. Hier ga ik weer en laat mijn fantasie weer de vrije loop en doe alsof ze ergens rondloopt op deze planeet. Het gekke van alles is dat we in feite op zoek zijn naar onszelf. Iemand die mij begrijpt, die hetzelfde denkt over heel veel dingen. Maar aan de andere kant erger ik me aan bepaalde dingen van mezelf. Misschien heeft zij die trekjes niet, althans dat hoop ik voor haar. Dit kan onzeker overkomen, maar vreemd genoeg denk ik er echt zo over na. 
> Mijn zus zei me trouwens dat ik mijn droommeisje maar moet vergeten, maar toen ik haar vorig jaar zei dat Ben Affleck getrouwd was zei ze: "Shit, ik dacht dat ik met hem zou trouwen".*




*wat liefff,,subhan allah,zo lief dat je gewoon eigenlijk simpel een meisje v0or jezelf zoekt en alleen wat liefde wil,maar er gewoon niks van komt,ik zou zeggen geef niet op,mischien kom je haar niet tegen op een romantische manier als in die hollywood films maar op een andere manier,ik vind het zo leuk hoe je beschrijft dat je in de trein zit en oogcontact zoekt maar toch injezelf denkt van zei is zo mooi maar wie weet hoe ze van binnen is,je moet je dr niet teveel me bezig houden,gewoon denken,dat als het tijd is,dan zal die ware persoon vanzelf op mijn pad komen,en niet als een gek achter de liefde aangaan,de liefde vindt jou wel  ik wens je heel erg veel succes!!

gr Sweetsunshine *

----------


## redder in nooit

Wees geduldig een iedere krijgt zijn geluk!!

Volg de regels die een ieder moslim moet volgen dan komt het allemaal goed.

ALLAH IS GROOT

let op!!! er is een tijd van komen, maar ook een tijd van gaan.



hopend je wat wijzer te hebben gemaakt.

----------


## the_G

As Selamun Alaykum mijn broeder, 

volgens mij zul je de ware ooit tegen komen. In de koran staat ook dat een man en een vrouw een geheel vormen (dit is wel in mijn eigen woorden gezegd). Je kan haar misschien zoals in de Hollywoodfilms tegen komen, wie weet... Alles kan gebeuren. We weten niet wat ons nog te wachten staat. Maar steeds naar een vrouw kijken. Dat is zeer irriterend. zelf zou ik me dood schamen, ik zou iets vinden om naar te kijken of zou kwaad reageren "Valt er iets te zien???". Kijk maar niet de gans tijd man... 

En onze profeet vzmh zei dat de beste vrouw het gelovigste is. Niet de mooiste want schoonheid vergaat. Niet de rijkste, wie weet kan ze morgen blut zijn. 

Volgens mij kan elke vrouw zich heel mooi maken zodat het moelijk wordt om er n uit te kiezen als "het mooiste", maar het is wel zo dat als je iemand leuk vind, iemand heel graag hebt, waarvan je zielsveel van houdt, is diegene de mooiste vrouw van de wereld voor jou...

As Salamun Alaykum ve Rahmetullah...

----------


## miss_zina_tange

> _Geplaatst door Ashraf2040_ 
> *Beste Auteur,
> 
> Luister goed, als je opzoek gaat naar een meissie dan moet je niet in een tram of bus gaan zoeken, want da is de kans erg klein om een meisie te vinden, en dan ook nog oogcontact zoeken. Jij bent echt belachelijk.
> 
> Volgens mij weet je echt niet waar je het moet zoeken, want je moet weten welke pad het gunstigste is, ik wil geen straat meid. 
> 
> Ik denk dat je liefde beter kan vinden in je familiekringen in marokko je moet verder kijken dan je neus lang is. Want er wacht een ware in marokko of je familie hier in Nederland.
> 
> Ga en neem een kijkje in marokko en je komt met je ware terug na Nederland. Een meisie die zo goed kan koken en altijd voor je klaar staat als je haar nodig hebt.*



broeder
ik heb 1 woordt voor jou idee

BELACHELIJK

----------


## toewaiba

wajemaaaaaaaaaaaaa achraf dat je zoiets durft te zegge!!!!!!
ik ben een meisje van 16 en ik ben geen straat meid beter nog je zal me nooit op straat vinde nkel als ik naar school ga!!! en jij zegt dat meisjes van marokko beter zijn nee hoor da zijn juist de schijnheiligste mense op aarde ze doen zich lief voor maare eigelijk zijn het egte bitchies

----------


## nadoria80

Salaam,

sommige hier zijn echt erg. Jullie vallen mekaar gewoon aan, jullie eigen soort. Ik snap gewoon weg jullie racties soms niet op een vraag of verhaal. Het enigste dat jullie lezen is "alle jongens of alle meisjes zijn". En dan boem, zijn jullie op je tenen getrapt en de verwijten vliegen in het rond. Als iemand zo begint moet je gewoon weg niet op reageren. Welk resultaat wil je ermee bereiken? Wat voor een reactie krijg je denk je? Je krijgt gewoon een reactie terug die idem is, en zo blijft de molen aan de gang. Maar ja, wie ben ik omdat aan te geven.
Als iemand nog eens zoiats schrijft, veralgemenend schrijven dan "alle", ik zou die dan gewoon negeren. Dan heeft die niets meer te vertellen, want negeren is het beste medicijn. Kijk vb naar een kind, dat zit te jammeren en flauw te doen, je negeert het en iets later stopt het er gewoon weg mee.


Nu even terug over het trouwen. Ja, wat komt dat komt h. Das iets dat men niet kan plannen. Je kunt de ware morgen al tegen komen of pas na een jaar. Maar wat is de ware?? Men spreekt wel van de ware, maar wat houdt dat nu eigenlik in???
Als je tijd gekomen is om te trouwen, dan is dit niet omdat jij het zelf gekozen hebt of omdat je de ware tegen gekomen bent. Maar omdat ALLAH bij je geboorte heeft neergeschreven wanneer je zou trouwen. Dus alles is in handen van ALLAH, maar je mag natuurlijk een handje toesteken, een beetje siba doen, maar dan wel binnen de regels van de islam.

All, ik ga maar eens stoppen. Sebiet wordt ik nog eens aangevallen, hahahahhaha


Geloof in Allah en je zult zien hover je zult komen en wat je inschallah zult bereiken.


Beslama

----------


## fatima0611

_"The course of true love never did run smooth"_   



Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## miss_kebdania17

het enigste dat ik kan zegge je moet geduld hebbe niks forceren snap je je vind haal wel inschalaa

----------


## rifia82

salaam,

verdwaald en op zoek zou ik het niet noemen, op zoek waar ga je dan naar op zoek idd naar iemand zoals jij zelf bent, vergeet niet dat er nog een mektab bestaat...uiterlijk zegt niets over een meid maar aan de andere kant jah hoe leer je iemand kennen als je diegene niet eerst aanspreekt..en trouwen uit marokko vind ik rouwen what ever met familie of onbekende, nia is tegenwoordig een ver gezocht item in het leven, familie al helemaal.. schijnheiligheid van de jewelste!!

maar ik wens je veel succes...

----------


## bukhari

De ware bestaat niet!! Zo ja dan is die niet voor jou bestemd, Indien ze toch wel voor jou bestemd is maar dan voor hoe lang? Zolang het goed gaat, is ze de ware voor jou en wanneer is niet meer goed gaat, is de ware veranderd in EEN WARE HELL VOOR JOU!!

Een goede raad! Als jij het wilt, kun je iedereen de ware maken die jij het maar wilt en zoals jij het wilt als je van degene maar houdt! Ze zijn overal te vinden dus ook in Nederland maar zelfs ook op de hoogste berg in de Atlas gebergte met alles erop en eraan. Je moet ook sommige dingen aan Allah over laten en niet alles zelf bepalen want hij bestaat het echt en die ziet ook alles. Wanneer heb je aan HEM gevraagd?

Groetjes en succes?
Jahangir Shah

----------


## miss_kebdania17

Vind ik ook  :giechel:

----------


## rifia82

salaam ou alikoum....

al zoek je een dame onder de grond of boven op een berg..en daar tussen in.. mektab is mektab...

Allah (SWT) heeft 3 dingen vast staan bij onze bevruchting, n.l wanneer we op aarde komen, wanneer we deze weer verlaten en tot slot met wie wij gaan trouwen..

wat betreft familie vind ik dat het zijn voor en nadelen heeft.. het lijkt mij niet echt spannend want je kent alles en iedereen, maar aan de andere kant je zal minder snel voor verassingen komen te staan..of niet?

salaam ou aleikoum  :nijn:

----------


## georgina

Niet op zoek gaan het komt van zelf

G

----------


## pureMaroc

Op elke pot past wel een deksel, zeg ik altijd.

----------


## Allaedin

Bismi-Llahh,


Als je steeds op zoek gaat naar de ware dan kom je nergens. ALLAH plannen zijn ondoorgrondelijk. Het komt wel goed Inshallah

----------

